# HORI To Release 5 New Animal Crossing Switch Accessories  *Updated With Links & More Pre-orders !*



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

HORI will be releasing 5 new Animal Crossing: New Horizons-themed accessories(April 2021 in Japan) and Sanrio characters-themed accesories  (May 2021 in Japan)  for the Switch !










Will you be buying any of the products ? I'm interested in the carry bag and Switch stand . The controller is really cute , but no thanks since it's wired.

Source 1
Source 2
Source 3


Pre-orders on Amazon Japan :

AC:NH Switch Case
AC:NH Lite Pouch
AC:NH Controller
AC:NH Stand
AC:NH Carry Bag/Storage Bag

Sanrio Characters Switch Case
Sanrio Characters Lite Pouch
Sanrio Characters Stand
Sanrio Characters Carry Bag/Storage Bag

** If it's your first time buying from Amazon Japan, read the great tips shared by 
JessieOfSeacowBay ❤ :*



JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> I pre-ordered them from Amazon.co.jp. If anyone else wants to do this, I recommend going to your usual site and then clicking on the change your country/region button on the main page (click on the flag and it's at the bottom of the drop down. This will take you to another page where you can select a new region, which will open in a new tab. This will direct you to the Amazon Global version of that page, where you can read which countries the ship to and so on. It auto translated everything for me into my previously selected language (I don't know the limitations of this, but there's English at a minimum) I then had to create an account specifically for the Japanese version (only happens on the Chinese and Japanese versions of the site, everywhere else you just use your normal login). Then I searched Hori Nintendo (or Hori Switch work) and the site was able to find what I was looking for. If anyone wants to know the group shipping trick I did, I can post that, too.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think the restrictions will remain. I'm guessing it's restricted because it's an electronic device. I would be interested to know though, if other countries are able to have it shipped to them.




Pre-orders on Play Asia :

AC:NH Switch Case
AC:NH Lite Pouch
AC:NH Controller
AC:NH Stand
AC:NH Carry Bag/Storage Bag

Sanrio Characters Switch Case
Sanrio Characters Lite Pouch
Sanrio Characters Stand
Sanrio Characters Carry Bag/Storage Bag

Bonus 1 : Isabelle & Nook Inc. Acessories :

Isabelle Controller (Amazon USA)
Isabelle Controller (Play Asia)
Isabelle Controller (PowerA Official Website)
Nook Inc. Wireless Controller (PowerA Official Website)
Nook Inc. Switch/Lite Case (PowerA Official Website)

Bonus 2 : Other Sanrio accessories coming soon on Play Asia :

Cinnamoroll Switch Pouch
Cinnamoroll Lite Pouch
Cinnamoroll Switch Protector Set
Cinnamoroll Card Pod

Hapidanbui Switch Pouch
Hapidanbui Lite Pouch
Hapidanbui Switch Protector Set
Hapidanbui Card Pod

Hello Kitty Switch Pouch
Hello Kitty Lite Pouch
Hello Kitty Switch Protector Set
Hello Kitty Card Pod

Pompompurin Switch Pouch
Pompompurin Lite Pouch
Pompompurin Switch Protector Set
Pompompurin Card Pod


----------



## rianne (Mar 4, 2021)

Omggggg this is dangerous. @___@ 

I love my HORI play stand with the "pop tart" print and silicone controller covers and console cover set. I wouldn't mind picking up some things when they release, as the quality of those items I own is satisfactory. There's still a lot of time to decide thankfully.

I highly recommend their stands. They're not flimsy, but they're pretty lightweight for travel which is a plus to me.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

my sister sent me these yesterday and i want the sanrio things and the controller so much but i doubt i'll be able to get then since they're probably only avaliable in japan
also my controller was super expensive so my mum won't let me get another


----------



## xara (Mar 4, 2021)

me, trying to save up money:
hori: :>

i’m absolutely _obsessed_ with the top one but you can bet your ass that i’m gonna buy it all,, i can’t get over just how gorgeous the designs are omg.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Mar 4, 2021)

oohhh..   i need to have a version of those


----------



## Pintuition (Mar 4, 2021)

Ahhh I love the purple/blueish theme of the first one. It's very spacey, even the zipper pulls are little stars! I kind of wish they'd do a release like this for other countries too. Usually the merch we get here is very loud and childish or just loads of villagers or a big pattern slapped onto something. It would be nice to get something cute like this that isn't bootleg/fanmade! Hopefully they will allow international purchases! 

I like the Sanrio one but I kind of wish it was the villagers that are inspired by these characters, not the actual Sanrio characters. It's a nice more subdued color option, though!


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

rianne said:


> Omggggg this is dangerous. @___@
> 
> I love my HORI play stand with the "pop tart" print and silicone controller covers and console cover set. I wouldn't mind picking up some things when they release, as the quality of those items I own is satisfactory. There's still a lot of time to decide thankfully.
> 
> I highly recommend their stands. They're not flimsy, but they're pretty lightweight for travel which is a plus to me.




Dangerous indeed  . I'm a huge sucker for cute things . Thank you for the recommendation! I was worried that the quality wasn't good.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



Jam86 said:


> my sister sent me these yesterday and i want the sanrio things and the controller so much but i doubt i'll be able to get then since they're probably only avaliable in japan
> also my controller was super expensive so my mum won't let me get another



I'm pretty sure Amazon Japan ships worldwide ( someone correct me if I'm wrong) and Play Asia will most likely have them . Maybe since it's so cute she'll reconsider ? 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



xara said:


> me, trying to save up money:
> hori: :>
> 
> i’m absolutely _obsessed_ with the top one but you can bet your ass that i’m gonna buy it all,, i can’t get over just how gorgeous the designs are omg.



Right ?! Ugh. I'm such a sucker for cute things and these are definitely cute ! I was sold by the design and color combination  .

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



bestfriendsally said:


> oohhh..   i need to have a version of those


Right ?! They're so cute  !


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

Pintuition said:


> Ahhh I love the purple/blueish theme of the first one. It's very spacey, even the zipper pulls are little stars! I kind of wish they'd do a release like this for other countries too. Usually the merch we get here is very loud and childish or just loads of villagers or a big pattern slapped onto something. It would be nice to get something cute like this that isn't bootleg/fanmade! Hopefully they will allow international purchases!
> 
> I like the Sanrio one but I kind of wish it was the villagers that are inspired by these characters, not the actual Sanrio characters. It's a nice more subdued color option, though!



I'm pretty sure Amazon Japan ships worldwide ( someone correct me if I'm wrong) and Play Asia will most likely have them . I'm loving the theme and design for the Animal Crossing as well ! I love blue and purple .

I like your idea ! It would've been nice if they made both versions ( the actual villagers based one and the regular Sanrio characters). Maybe they'll make them in the future .


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 4, 2021)

Wow, they all look kawaii (cute)! I want them all lol.


----------



## amemome (Mar 4, 2021)

wow these are really cute! as expected from an animal crossing collab!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2021)

Oh gosh that first set is DANGEROUSLY ADORABLE


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Mar 4, 2021)

omg I really want the controller stand, but idk if I'll use it. I'm definitely getting the ACNH hybrid pouch though.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 4, 2021)

both are so cute, though i think i like the sanrio pattern more! i really like the little sanrio cases and the switch stand, it's so pretty. 

it's also interesting how the AC pattern has rover on it. i wonder if this means we'll see more of him soon?


----------



## mocha. (Mar 4, 2021)

I love those colours!! I probably won’t be purchasing them because I don’t really need them but they are beautiful ♡


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> Wow, they all look kawaii (cute)! I want them all lol.


 Right ?! Our wallets says otherwise .


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 4, 2021)

Cuteee! But wait these are just released in Japan or other regions can get it too? I would buy the switch case in a heart beat. But...I am not ready to pay $50+ shipping fees or wait 3 months for them to arrive in the mail...


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

amemome said:


> wow these are really cute! as expected from an animal crossing collab!



Right ?! If they keep releasing cute stuff like this then rip  our wallets ( people that are going to buy them).


----------



## arikins (Mar 4, 2021)

PLSSSS the sanrio designs ....... nintendo hates when i try to save up money


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

Bcat said:


> Oh gosh that first set is DANGEROUSLY ADORABLE


  Our wallets :


----------



## mirukushake (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm probably gonna get the Sanrio stand, and maybe the controller for PC gaming since it's wired.

I have the ACNH version of the pouch and it's really nice and high quality. Definitely recommend!


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

ChocoPie22 said:


> omg I really want the controller stand, but idk if I'll use it. I'm definitely getting the ACNH hybrid pouch though.


 Great choice ! It's so cute !


----------



## Baroque (Mar 4, 2021)

Hori stuff tends to be a little tacky and on the cheaper side, from my experience, but I gotta admit that this controller is pretty appealing...


----------



## Aardbei (Mar 4, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Cuteee! But wait these are just released in Japan or other regions can get it too? I would buy the switch case in a heart beat. But...I am not ready to pay $50+ shipping fees or wait 3 months for them to arrive in the mail...


Yeah 50$ sucks 

But last year I bought 2 HORI accessories on the Japanese Amazon and they arrived 3 days later (I'm in France)  I think it was so fast because the airport connected to Japan for freight was not far away from were I live, but even if I didn't leave near the airport I think my order would have arrived in less than a week.

I think that as long as it's sent by amazon the timeout is not long


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Mar 4, 2021)

Ooo, I love this. Way more my style than the other stuff (but it is cute too!) If I can, I'll probably get some of the celestial style stuff. Looooong time Sanrio lover, but I have an AC Swtich, so I feel like it'd be a better match.


----------



## Aardbei (Mar 4, 2021)

mirukushake said:


> I'm probably gonna get the Sanrio stand, and maybe the controller for PC gaming since it's wired.
> 
> I have the ACNH version of the pouch and it's really nice and high quality. Definitely recommend!


Oh I have it too ! I use it as a wallet and I put it in a tote-bag


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> both are so cute, though i think i like the sanrio pattern more! i really like the little sanrio cases and the switch stand, it's so pretty.
> 
> it's also interesting how the AC pattern has rover on it. i wonder if this means we'll see more of him soon?



Right ?! So cute  ! And that would be cool !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



mocha. said:


> I love those colours!! I probably won’t be purchasing them because I don’t really need them but they are beautiful ♡



I love the colors too  !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



Rika092 said:


> Cuteee! But wait these are just released in Japan or other regions can get it too? I would buy the switch case in a heart beat. But...I am not ready to pay $50+ shipping fees or wait 3 months for them to arrive in the mail...



I'm pretty sure Amazon Japan ships worldwide ( someone correct me if I'm wrong) and Play Asia will most likely have them . I'll try to update/link websites that will sell them once they're released .


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Mar 4, 2021)

That's some very cute looking accessories! Unfortunately, I don't really have a use for any of these items, so I'm not gonna buy them. But it's nice to see more AC themed stuff getting released.


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

mirukushake said:


> I'm probably gonna get the Sanrio stand, and maybe the controller for PC gaming since it's wired.
> 
> I have the ACNH version of the pouch and it's really nice and high quality. Definitely recommend!



Ooh nice ! That's great to hear ! I will keep in that in mind .

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



arikins said:


> PLSSSS the sanrio designs ....... nintendo hates when i try to save up money


 They want our wallets to suffer lol .


----------



## Kattea (Mar 4, 2021)

Stop it, galaxy/celestial patterns are my weakness. I will be needing that carrying case for my switch lite.


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

Baroque said:


> Hori stuff tends to be a little tacky and on the cheaper side, from my experience, but I gotta admit that this controller is pretty appealing...


Interesting. Hopefully these will be good quality ! Cute + good quality items = .

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



Aardbei said:


> Yeah 50$ sucks
> 
> But last year I bought 2 HORI accessories on the Japanese Amazon and they arrived 3 days later (I'm in France)  I think it was so fast because the airport connected to Japan for freight was not far away from were I live, but even if I didn't leave near the airport I think my order would have arrived in less than a week.
> 
> I think that as long as it's sent by amazon the timeout is not long



That's awesome ! Hopefully these will be sold on the Japanese Amazon website too  !


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Mar 4, 2021)

I just pre-ordered the stand. I live in Washington state in the US. It was a little over $22 per item to ship Priority (idk if that's cuz it's a pre-order and you can't have multiple things in a pre-order or what. If you're willing to take the chance and wait, you might be able to save some money?) and it says it will arrive May 1-5.

Update: I just tried to pre-order the controller and was refused with the explination "Certain restrictions prevent us from shipping certain products to all geographical locations."

Update 2: I did figure out a way to pre-order all the items in one order (except the controller) and that shipping saved me quite a bit, working out to only ~$50.


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Ooo, I love this. Way more my style than the other stuff (but it is cute too!) If I can, I'll probably get some of the celestial style stuff. Looooong time Sanrio lover, but I have an AC Swtich, so I feel like it'd be a better match.


  Awesome ! I knew I had to get some of them as  soon as I saw them .

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



Sweetley said:


> That's some very cute looking accessories! Unfortunately, I don't really have a use for any of these items, so I'm not gonna buy them. But it's nice to see more AC themed stuff getting released.



Right ?!  Your wallet thanks you . I hope they keep releasing accessories that have designs/themes like these because they're beautiful  !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



Kattea said:


> Stop it, galaxy/celestial patterns are my weakness. I will be needing that carrying case for my switch lite.



They really did a great job with these ! They're so cute and pretty   !


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 4, 2021)

They look great. 
Be nice if they released a skin that had the first design on it.


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> I just pre-ordered the stand. I live in Washington state in the US. It was a little over $22 per item to ship Priority (idk if that's cuz it's a pre-order and you can't have multiple things in a pre-order or what. If you're willing to take the chance and wait, you might be able to save some money?) and it says it will arrive May 1-5.
> 
> Update: I just tried to pre-order the controller and was refused with the explination "Certain restrictions prevent us from shipping certain products to all geographical locations."



What site did you use to order them ( if you don't mind , I want to link them in the original post ) ? And interesting, thank you for letting us know ! I hope once they get released , there will be no restrictions ?   

Edit : I found them on the Japanese website and linked them to my original post !


----------



## BalloonFight (Mar 4, 2021)

Wow, I'm a huge fan of the AC ones. Not a big Sanrio person myself, but I'll absolutely be looking to get the ACNH themed controller.


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 4, 2021)

Love the design and soft color scheme for the star-themed set!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Mar 4, 2021)

Hug said:


> What site did you use to order them ( if you don't mind , I want to link them in the original post ) ? And interesting, thank you for letting us know ! I hope once they get released , there will be no restrictions ?



I pre-ordered them from Amazon.co.jp. If anyone else wants to do this, I recommend going to your usual site and then clicking on the change your country/region button on the main page (click on the flag and it's at the bottom of the drop down. This will take you to another page where you can select a new region, which will open in a new tab. This will direct you to the Amazon Global version of that page, where you can read which countries the ship to and so on. It auto translated everything for me into my previously selected language (I don't know the limitations of this, but there's English at a minimum) I then had to create an account specifically for the Japanese version (only happens on the Chinese and Japanese versions of the site, everywhere else you just use your normal login). Then I searched Hori Nintendo (or Hori Switch work) and the site was able to find what I was looking for. If anyone wants to know the group shipping trick I did, I can post that, too.

Unfortunately, I think the restrictions will remain. I'm guessing it's restricted because it's an electronic device. I would be interested to know though, if other countries are able to have it shipped to them.


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

BalloonFight said:


> Wow, I'm a huge fan of the AC ones. Not a big Sanrio person myself, but I'll absolutely be looking to get the ACNH themed controller.


 They're beautiful  ! Links for the pre-orders for Animal Crossing : New Horizons accessories  are up now !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



Kuroh said:


> Love the design and soft color scheme for the star-themed set!


 Yes !! Absolutely beautiful  !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> I pre-ordered them from Amazon.co.jp. If anyone else wants to do this, I recommend going to your usual site and then clicking on the change your country/region button on the main page (click on the flag and it's at the bottom of the drop down. This will take you to another page where you can select a new region, which will open in a new tab. This will direct you to the Amazon Global version of that page, where you can read which countries the ship to and so on. It auto translated everything for me into my previously selected language (I don't know the limitations of this, but there's English at a minimum) I then had to create an account specifically for the Japanese version (only happens on the Chinese and Japanese versions of the site, everywhere else you just use your normal login). Then I searched Hori Nintendo (or Hori Switch work) and the site was able to find what I was looking for. If anyone wants to know the group shipping trick I did, I can post that, too.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think the restrictions will remain. I'm guessing it's restricted because it's an electronic device. I would be interested to know though, if other countries are able to have it shipped to them.



Links are up now ! Thank you so much for the great tips ! I will post your comment in the original post , since it's really  helpful  ! I'll try my best to update when I can . Hopefully Play Asia and/or other sites will sell/ship them !


----------



## Hug (Mar 4, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> They look great.
> Be nice if they released a skin that had the first design on it.



I would LOVE that !!That's such a great idea ! It would be awesome if they made skins for every design that they made/going to make and/or the most popular ones .


----------



## deana (Mar 4, 2021)

Oh my gosh   

If I didn't already have the NH leaf carrying case I would definitely be buying the Sanrio one it is too cute!!


----------



## Licorice (Mar 4, 2021)

I kind of like the sanrio stuff but I cannot stand those cheap controllers. Pro controller or nothing.


----------



## Pyoopi (Mar 4, 2021)

I can see people liking this style but I would like it better if there was one Sanrio character than a mish-mash of them. Also that controller looks weird. It's like a bean.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 4, 2021)

Nope. There is only one acceptable switch accessory IMO:


----------



## Rinpane (Mar 5, 2021)

I love the Animal Crossing set, everything about it is up my alley. The controller is my favourite item, definitely! I would love to have that as a spare controller in case my current one fails. But I don’t have money for that, nor would they ship it to the UK anyway it seems. :’) Still, for me it’s nice to look at, alongside everything else in that set.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Mar 5, 2021)

Can I use the bag for some makeup for example? I don't know what kind of bag it is. 
Controller is really cute and I love the colours! 

I'm not sure I'll buy any of them but if I have money and see where I can buy them in a easy way, why not!


----------



## Hug (Mar 5, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Oh my gosh
> 
> If I didn't already have the NH leaf carrying case I would definitely be buying the Sanrio one it is too cute!!



They're all so cute !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021



Rinpane said:


> I love the Animal Crossing set, everything about it is up my alley. The controller is my favourite item, definitely! I would love to have that as a spare controller in case my current one fails. But I don’t have money for that, nor would they ship it to the UK anyway it seems. :’) Still, for me it’s nice to look at, alongside everything else in that set.



Aww  . Hopefully they will ship them to the UK in the future and/or other sites will ship them soon( so that you can buy them when you get the chance) !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021



Licorice said:


> I kind of like the sanrio stuff but I cannot stand those cheap controllers. Pro controller or nothing.


 
I wish they would've designed it for the Pro controller as well .Hopefully in the future they will !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021



Pyoopi said:


> I can see people liking this style but I would like it better if there was one Sanrio character than a mish-mash of them. Also that controller looks weird. It's like a bean.



They'll most likely come up with more designs in the future .Lol ! It does look like a bean xD  .

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021



Totoroki said:


> Nope. There is only one acceptable switch accessory IMO:
> View attachment 359762


 
What is that adorable thing ?!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Mar 5, 2021)

Her Majesty Hades said:


> Can I use the bag for some makeup for example? I don't know what kind of bag it is.
> Controller is really cute and I love the colours!
> 
> I'm not sure I'll buy any of them but if I have money and see where I can buy them in a easy way, why not!



The interior doesn't look like it's a wipe clean material and it's approximately 10"x5.5"x6.5". But if you're ok with that, then I don't see why not.


----------



## Hug (Mar 5, 2021)

Her Majesty Hades said:


> Can I use the bag for some makeup for example? I don't know what kind of bag it is.
> Controller is really cute and I love the colours!
> 
> I'm not sure I'll buy any of them but if I have money and see where I can buy them in a easy way, why not!



They're cases for the Switch and Switch Lite ( if that's what you were asking ?) . As long as the items don't leak, then I think it'll be fine ( you can put a paper towel/tissue inside the case just in case !) .

They really are cute and hopefully they will be available to ship to your country .


----------



## Velo (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh man! I really like the colors and design on the New Horizons themed one! I don't have any kind of carrying case or carry bag yet, so I think I might get one of those. 
The stand looks cool too but my battery pack has a stand of its own so it wouldn't really work haha! I like the sanrio as well but I tend to stay away from white stuff just because it gets dirty so easily.


----------



## LunarMako (Mar 6, 2021)

So will they only be avaliable in Japan and ordered from Japan? When I looked that a carrying case from Japan before, its just more money because of the exchanged rate and shipping. So it becomes not worth it. I am here in Canada. I won't way overpay for something. So it sucks. I would like to get a cute carrying care, but they ones out now are all boring.


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 6, 2021)

I wanna get the case but would I have to make an Amazon Japan account and would I get customs charges?


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 6, 2021)

LunarMako said:


> So will they only be avaliable in Japan and ordered from Japan? When I looked that a carrying case from Japan before, its just more money because of the exchanged rate and shipping. So it becomes not worth it. I am here in Canada. I won't way overpay for something. So it sucks. I would like to get a cute carrying care, but they ones out now are all boring.


yeah, it looks to be japan/asia exclusive. if you are able to order globally from amazon japan, you're likely still going to have to pay a ton in shipping and/or customs.



CafeBrewster said:


> I wanna get the case but would I have to make an Amazon Japan account and would I get customs charges?


there's a post linked on the original post that explains how to buy from amazon japan, and it's usually dependent on each country when it comes down to customs fees. i know a lot of places in europe would likely make you pay fees though :/


----------



## Hug (Mar 6, 2021)

Velo said:


> Oh man! I really like the colors and design on the New Horizons themed one! I don't have any kind of carrying case or carry bag yet, so I think I might get one of those.
> The stand looks cool too but my battery pack has a stand of its own so it wouldn't really work haha! I like the sanrio as well but I tend to stay away from white stuff just because it gets dirty so easily.



They're so cute   ! And I stay away from white stuff for the same reason as well . I've updated my original post with more links and more pre-orders!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2021



LunarMako said:


> So will they only be avaliable in Japan and ordered from Japan? When I looked that a carrying case from Japan before, its just more money because of the exchanged rate and shipping. So it becomes not worth it. I am here in Canada. I won't way overpay for something. So it sucks. I would like to get a cute carrying care, but they ones out now are all boring.



You can buy them on Amazon Japan and on Play Asia. Those two sites are two reputable sites that I know of. If they become available on other sites, I will try to update my original post as soon as I can ! It does suck that people from other countries will have to pay more.I've updated my original post with more links and more pre-orders!


	Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2021



CafeBrewster said:


> I wanna get the case but would I have to make an Amazon Japan account and would I get customs charges?



Explanation on how to buy from Amazon Japan is on the original post   .I've updated my original post with more links and more pre-orders!


----------



## jim (Mar 6, 2021)

these are actually tempting my wallet. hm...


----------



## Mint (Mar 6, 2021)

I pre-ordered the ACNH switch case and stand. As much as I like Sanrio, I like the stars theme more.


----------



## kasane (Mar 6, 2021)

UM that is so cute??! i hope they can ship to nz :'(
i'd definitely want the controller and a case!


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 6, 2021)

i want all of them so bad but i'm broke.! i wonder how well they work with the switch since they're all third party items?


----------



## DerpyOnion (Mar 6, 2021)

Hug said:


> HORI will be releasing 5 new Animal Crossing: New Horizons-themed accessories(April 2021 in Japan) and Sanrio characters-themed accesories  (May 2021 in Japan)  for the Switch !
> 
> 
> View attachment 359576
> ...


These look awesome! I probably won't get any, but they look so cool!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2021



rosierotten said:


> i want all of them so bad but i'm broke.! i wonder how well they work with the switch since they're all third party items?


Yeah. Me too. They look great though!


----------



## Hug (Mar 6, 2021)

jim said:


> these are actually tempting my wallet. hm...


I know right ?!  They're so cute !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2021



Mint said:


> I pre-ordered the ACNH switch case and stand. As much as I like Sanrio, I like the stars theme more.


Nice ! Hope you like them !

	Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2021



kasane said:


> UM that is so cute??! i hope they can ship to nz :'(
> i'd definitely want the controller and a case!


I hope so too ! Make sure to check on both Amazon Japan and Play Asia to see if they do .

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2021



rosierotten said:


> i want all of them so bad but i'm broke.! i wonder how well they work with the switch since they're all third party items?


Right ?! Are you talking about the controller and stand ? I heard the stand and pouch are good quality.  You can look up reviews on the controller to see if it's worth it , since it's just a different design.Hopefully they'll release more cool/cute stuff that you will like when you do have money to spend .

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2021



DerpyOnion said:


> These look awesome! I probably won't get any, but they look so cool!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2021
> 
> ...


Right ?! Hopefully they'll release more cool/cute stuff that you will like when you do have money to spend .


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 7, 2021)

I wouldn't buy most of the stuff, not a big fan of Sanrio, but I still think it's super cool. The Hori stuff (first pic) is super pretty thou, I'm tempted to buy it. I wish it you didn't have to make a separate account thou, knowing me I'd mess it up somehow. I have also been wanting a carrying case but one that can hold both a Switch and lite.


----------



## DerpyOnion (Mar 7, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I wouldn't buy most of the stuff, not a big fan of Sanrio, but I still think it's super cool. The Hori stuff (first pic) is super pretty thou, I'm tempted to buy it. I wish it you didn't have to make a separate account thou, knowing me I'd mess it up somehow. I have also been wanting a carrying case but one that can hold both a Switch and lite.


I myself had never heard of any of the franchises besides Hello Kitty, but I really like these designs!


----------



## Hug (Mar 10, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I wouldn't buy most of the stuff, not a big fan of Sanrio, but I still think it's super cool. The Hori stuff (first pic) is super pretty thou, I'm tempted to buy it. I wish it you didn't have to make a separate account thou, knowing me I'd mess it up somehow. I have also been wanting a carrying case but one that can hold both a Switch and lite.


You can also try Play Asia when they have pre-orders up .


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 30, 2021)

Got an email yesterday from Amazon JP that my order was sent and just got an email from DHL that it's scheduled for delivery on Tuesday! So excited to see how cute it all is in person!

If anyone found a way to get the controller shipped to the US, please let me know!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 30, 2021)

THE PERIWINKLE ONES THO???? 

These are too dang cute I want them so bad. Going to attempt to make a Japanese amazon account to see the prices and shipping cost.
I'm specifically interested in the controller since I don't have a pro controller yet! The grip looks a little weird but who care the design is amazing lmao


----------



## kayleee (Apr 30, 2021)

I looooove the Celeste-themed products, I really want the switch case or carrying case but of course they are sold out!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 30, 2021)

kayleee said:


> I looooove the Celeste-themed products, I really want the switch case or carrying case but of course they are sold out!



They just released, there may be a possibility they will restock?

I don't really know, I'm not familiar with Hori or their stocking practices.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 5, 2021)

Didn't get a chance to post, but I picked up my package yesterday!


----------



## kayleee (May 5, 2021)

So I ended up ordering the Celeste switch case from playasia since its not available on Amazon Japan, it cost a lot more $$ with shipping to the US than I would typically want to pay for a switch case, but... I simply had to have it lol


----------



## Hug (May 6, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> THE PERIWINKLE ONES THO????
> 
> These are too dang cute I want them so bad. Going to attempt to make a Japanese amazon account to see the prices and shipping cost.
> I'm specifically interested in the controller since I don't have a pro controller yet! The grip looks a little weird but who care the design is amazing lmao



Right ?! Love the design !

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021



	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021



JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Didn't get a chance to post, but I picked up my package yesterday!




Nice ! If you don't mind, could you post a review for the items that you bought ?

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021



kayleee said:


> So I ended up ordering the Celeste switch case from playasia since its not available on Amazon Japan, it cost a lot more $$ with shipping to the US than I would typically want to pay for a switch case, but... I simply had to have it lol



Glad to hear that you got it ! And yes, it's just to pretty and cute .


----------



## WolfyWolf (May 6, 2021)

Oh heck I’m getting me that sweet purple bag

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021

Reading the above posts from yesterday- I did manage to place it through Amazon Japan, but it did already say only 17 left so maybe it’s daily?


----------



## kayleee (May 6, 2021)

WolfyWolf said:


> Oh heck I’m getting me that sweet purple bag
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021
> 
> Reading the above posts from yesterday- I did manage to place it through Amazon Japan, but it did already say only 17 left so maybe it’s daily?


You’re totally right, I see it’s available now on Amazon Japan. Oh well, I only paid $7 more on playasia so I’m not too upset- good to know though that stuff seems to restock quite frequently on Amazon JP!


----------



## WolfyWolf (May 6, 2021)

kayleee said:


> You’re totally right, I see it’s available now on Amazon Japan. Oh well, I only paid $7 more on playasia so I’m not too upset- good to know though that stuff seems to restock quite frequently on Amazon JP!



That’s definitely worth the certainty of getting the item! These are just too cute to risk missing with our hearts set on them.


----------



## kayleee (May 21, 2021)

So I received the switch case today and I LOVE it but unfortunately it has a defect- there is a gouge in the plastic on the corner  and of course now it’s sold out on both play-Asia and Amazon Japan. What a bummer.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (May 23, 2021)

I love the star design of the animal crossing one. If only I had money!


----------



## JellyBeans (May 23, 2021)

ohhh they're so pretty! don't think i can afford any of it atm though so i'll just admire from afar


----------

